# Shotguns



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2012)

What's ya'lls favorite shotgun? Been looking at getting a Mossberg Tactical 500 or 590 series. Mostly for shooting at the range (mountain range that is!) and home protection. I have a SA 45 XDM but nothing say hello like a chambering a shotgun. Want something with upgrading options as I will likely get a surefire light later on...Jason


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Some options here...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1XCv0X6SqUg
My favorite! http://remingtonle.com/shotguns/870pmax.htm


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 22, 2012)

Benelli over-under.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice for fowl or trap.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 22, 2012)

I see a butt load of M1014s around here. Looks pretty effective.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 22, 2012)

Remington 870. tons of upgrade ability. I have a japanese one right now, cannot remember the name, but it is basically a Mossberg 500- Tactical.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Benelli M1014 (Origionaly M4 Super 90) Beautiful tactical shotgun! Extreme reliability. 25000 rds in testing, without parts failure.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Benelli M1014 (Origionaly M4 Super 90) Beautiful tactical shotgun! Extreme reliability. 25000 rds in testing, without parts failure.

Remington 500 Thunder Ranch is another solid choice.

Feed it 1 1/8 oz. solid copper slugs for a statement down range.


----------



## add (Feb 22, 2012)

*Shotguns:
What's ya'lls favorite shotgun?
*

Really depends on the application.

Home defense? 

Upland, waterfowl, big game... ?

Those top tang safeties are a big selling point (along with reliability/durability) on the Mossberg 500 series...


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 22, 2012)

Home defense I have a charles daly 20ga. I got a 20ga since my girl can use it if needed it is carrying 6 remington 2 3/4" #3 buck.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 22, 2012)

it's in cali, but I have winchester model 1901 10ga. lever action I love


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2012)

I considered the Remington 870, still might.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2012)

My only shotgun is a 12 ga weatherby that my godfather left me when he passed. It has 26" barrels which are small for my tastes and I prefer 20 ga typically so I rarely shoot it. My dad has a beautiful Perazzi 20 ga that I love to shoot. He actually prefers his Benelli Super Sport over the Perazzi so I always get the Perazzi.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 22, 2012)

For defensive use: Remington 870, preferably an old Wingmaster for the smoothest action. Important mods are 1) good sights; 2) sling (the shotgun's holster); 3) shortened stock & barrel for maneuverability in tight spaces; 4) light is essential. It can be hand-held, but manipulating and firing a shotgun with one hand is challenging.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 22, 2012)

It's not a shotgun.






With this


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

My personal choice would be the Benelli for general protection purposes / tactical. My next choice would be a modified Remington 870. the nice thing with the 870 is that you can modify it very easily and fairly reasonably priced to switch from tactical to sport. Plus, if you are looking for a sound to scare the crap out of someone - the 870 pump makes a pretty ominous cha-chunk when you work the action. Due to being a foster parent, I have to have my guns locked up separately from my bullets/cartridges, so to have a tactical shotgun in the house doesn't have any benefit. Having four dogs that bark at every little noise makes up for that.


----------



## barramonday (Feb 22, 2012)

Where the hell do you fellas live that you need one these for " home protection " ???

Are we just lucky here in OZ, is US really that dangerous?

Rowan...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Rowan,

Good question, but you must know us yankees are obsessed with our firearms. Home protection for me would be bears, wolves, and solicitors :bat:

Jason


----------



## Michael Rader (Feb 22, 2012)

barramonday said:


> is US really that dangerous?



You have no idea... 
When the day comes that regular deliveries to our grocery stores stop...
When the day comes that gas reaches $6-$7 per gallon...
When the day comes that our police can't be everywhere at once...

A shotgun is the minimum you'll need for home protection here in the US.
-M


----------



## tkern (Feb 22, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Rowan,
> 
> Good question, but you must know us yankees are obsessed with our firearms. Home protection for me would be bears, wolves, and solicitors :bat:
> 
> Jason



You forgot about the British... never know when they might want to take this country back.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Solicitor/Redcoat at the door...

Them: "Would you like to subscribe to the Gazette, I am a poor college student"/"Put your bloody hands up!"
Me: "Hold a sec please" (keep door slightly cracked, chamber a round %cha-chunk%)
Me again: (back in the door) "Where were we?"
Them: (wet pants)

:spiteful:


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 22, 2012)

barramonday said:


> Where the hell do you fellas live that you need one these for " home protection " ???
> 
> Are we just lucky here in OZ, is US really that dangerous?
> 
> Rowan...


I got it just in case. There has only been 1 break in in this neighborhood in the 6 years I have lived here. I think he was targeted but why take chances.


----------



## barramonday (Feb 22, 2012)

Guy's my post was a bit cheeky please dis-regard if you're offended.

Yes I know well the differences in attitudes to firearms between our localities.

Rowan...


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah not offended, just explaining why I got one. I also love firearms I have a Springfield xd45, pre ban Colt AR-15, Kel-Tec 380-for the girl, and a Taurus 380-for me.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2012)

barramonday said:


> Guy's my post was a bit cheeky please dis-regard if you're offended.
> 
> Yes I know well the differences in attitudes to firearms between our localities.
> 
> Rowan...



My posts have been pretty cheeky so far too :biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe that the likelihood of ever having to "need" to use a weapon for home protection is extremely slim in most areas of the country (for some of us that might not be the case though). However, when put in the position where I need to protect myself, I would like to be prepared and ready to protect my home and family. I have lived in areas where I did have that "need", but that was a long time ago. 

There was a woman in Oklahoma a couple of months ago whose husband died and two idiots decided to use that as an opportunity to attempt to rape her and maybe worse. She locked herself in a bedroom and called 911 - she asked the 911 dispatcher if she could shoot these individuals and was told she should do what she had to do to protect herself and her baby. After 20 minutes the police still were not there and the men were breaking into the bedroom and she shot one dead and the other guy fled (and was caught later by the police). She was prepared and did what she needed to do to protect herself. 

We will always remember. We will always be proud. We will always be prepared, so we may always be free -- Ronald Reagan


----------



## add (Feb 22, 2012)

barramonday said:


> Where the hell do you fellas live that you need one these for " home protection " ???
> 
> Are we just lucky here in OZ, is US really that dangerous?
> 
> Rowan...





tkern said:


> You forgot about the British... never know when they might want to take this country back.



British ? 

Hell.

It's the Canucks that have me on edge. One day they will rise. 

I mean how long can they remain America's hat, or that crazy uncle that lives in _our_ attic ? 

Fellow US citizens keep your loins girded. 

Til then, the only true time for rest... ?


_Hockey Night In Canada_.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a mossberg 500 persuader. Nice action; only six shot with one chambered. Super upgradable. Stock is long, would replace with pistol grip/ colapsable/ tactical. Comes with a vented barrel shroud that hinders flashlight mounting....


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 22, 2012)

"Comes with a vented barrel shroud that hinders flashlight mounting...."

Duct tape.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

I was actually just emailing with my brother and he told me he recently picked up a Mossberg 535 Tactical shotgun. The only problem with this is that it has a fixed choke. I would make sure to find something with removable chokes if you want to use it for other applications.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

For fun, 12 ga. Pigeon Grade Browning Superposed, Broadway Trap, bought 35 years ago when they didn't cost more than a decent car and before I was on S.S. 

For home protection, still 1911 .45 Colt auto. Why? Cause ya' never know. ;-)


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

In the news this week a southern California man was put under 72-hour psychiatric observation when it was found he owned 100 guns and had (by rough estimate) 1-million rounds of ammunition stored in his home. The house also has a secret escape tunnel. The television reporter said: "Wow! He has about a million machine gun bullets" and the headline referred to it as a "massive weapons cache".


By California standards someone even owning 100,000 rounds would be called "mentally unstable."
If he lived elsewhere, such as Arizona he'd be called "an avid gun collector". In Arkansas, he'd be called "a novice gun collector".
In Utah, he'd be called "moderately well prepared", but they'd probably reserve judgment until they made sure that he had a corresponding quantity of stored food.
In Montana, he'd be called "The neighborhood 'Go-To' guy".
In Idaho, he'd be called "a likely gubernatorial candidate".
In Wyoming, he'd be called "an eligible bachelor" and, in Texas and Wisconsin, he'd be called "A huntin' buddy."
:shotgun: :gun1:


----------



## Michael Rader (Feb 22, 2012)

Ha ha. In Washington State (on the Seattle side) I believe it is against the law to even say "gu......


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

DeepCSweede:

Bwahaha...I love it! ;-)


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

I've owned both the Mossberg 500 and the Remington 870 over the years. I still have the Mossberg and every bit as many upgrades for it as the Remington 870. I also had a Saiga for a while and loved it. Now I have two a Stoeger Coach length 20 ga side x side and a 12 ga Liberty (no sold by CZ) 24" barrel, double hammer/trigger setup that is fun for cowboy action shooting.


----------



## tkern (Feb 22, 2012)

Edit


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

In the area of guns, nothin' cooler than cowboy shotguns. "Keep the change, Bob" ;-) ~~Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid


----------



## jmforge (Feb 22, 2012)

When was the last time you heard of a dingo eating one of our babies? :biggrin:


barramonday said:


> Guy's my post was a bit cheeky please dis-regard if you're offended.
> 
> Yes I know well the differences in attitudes to firearms between our localities.
> 
> Rowan...


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 22, 2012)

Remington 870. Took out the plug and keep it loaded with 6 rounds of 00 buck. No little ones around here and I'm sure the dog won't pull it out to play with it. Sure would like a .40 cal pistol or a 1911 .45. 

A barking dog will only do so much but a barking shotgun means business!


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> In the news this week a southern California man was put under 72-hour psychiatric observation when it was found he owned 100 guns and had (by rough estimate) 1-million rounds of ammunition stored in his home. The house also has a secret escape tunnel. The television reporter said: "Wow! He has about a million machine gun bullets" and the headline referred to it as a "massive weapons cache".
> 
> 
> By California standards someone even owning 100,000 rounds would be called "mentally unstable."
> ...



You mean something like this?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2012)

joec said:


> You mean something like this?
> View attachment 4857
> View attachment 4858



EXACTLY!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!:bigeek:


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

joec said:


> You mean something like this?
> View attachment 4857
> View attachment 4858



Heh...for those who think this is paranoid, we'll see who is laughing when the zombie apocalypse comes. LOL


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Heh...for those who think this is paranoid, we'll see who is laughing when the zombie apocalypse comes. LOL



Well you know what they say, if you own a gun no need to feel paranoid. :wink:


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

joec said:


> Well you know what they say, if you own a gun no need to feel paranoid. :wink:



http://www.survivalblogs.com/2nd-amendment/granny-has-a-45-a-9mm-and-a-38-special/


----------



## Tristan (Feb 22, 2012)

This was a very moving thread. My thoughts after reading:
1) I need to move to the US
2) Anyone who tries to rob a chef, between the kniferoll and the guns, is a certified idiot
3) Only in Wisconsin are they truly prepared for the Zombie apocalypse


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

Tristan said:


> This was a very moving thread. My thoughts after reading:
> 1) I need to move to the US
> 2) Anyone who tries to rob a chef, between the kniferoll and the guns, is a certified idiot
> 3) Only in Wisconsin are they truly prepared for the Zombie apocalypse



Actually if one stays out of the North East and Pacific West coasts most are really prepared for a Zombie apocalypse. Kentucky by the way is among the better states for gun lovers.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 22, 2012)

******* said:


> When was the last time you heard of a dingo eating one of our babies? :biggrin:


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 2 .45 acp revolvers, one with glazers and one with hydroshocks. Not shotguns, butt close in effect.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 22, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> Home defense I have a charles daly 20ga. I got a 20ga since my girl can use it if needed it is carrying 6 remington 2 3/4" #3 buck.



20ga is just about as effective at typical home defense ranges as 12ga, and it's a lot less likely to punch through the wall. good choice!


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 22, 2012)

Salty dog said:


>



except in a couple cases when they have.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Great choice of ammo for revolvers. I don't use Glasers in semi autos, and Hydroshocks are still my favorite. Clearly Glasers are the best choice for people who don't live alone or have close neighbors.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 22, 2012)

i still like good ol' Golden Sabers. i've seen nothing but good expansion and good penetration in .45 ACP.


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been using Speer Gold Dots in both my 9mm and 45 acp for a while now. A LEO buddy turned me on to them some time ago as they was his standard issue.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Any of the newer stuff is adequate compared to what we used years ago. I was a deputy sheriff for 12 years, and it was only toward the last few years that really good ammo was available.


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Any of the newer stuff is adequate compared to what we used years ago. I was a deputy sheriff for 12 years, and it was only toward the last few years that really good ammo was available.



True and most of the new JHP is excellent and really hard to pick one over the other anymore. In my day it was Beretta loaded with what ever was issued.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 22, 2012)

joec said:


> True and most of the new JHP is excellent and really hard to pick one over the other anymore. In my day it was Beretta loaded with what ever was issued.



Hardball is very dangerous, not to the bad guy but the mother and two children behind a the wallboard. Before my backward dept. authorized semi autos ( which to me meant .45 autos...at last, most of us carried .357 which would go through several walls, a couple windows, and a small dog...and still kill Granny.


----------



## joec (Feb 22, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Hardball is very dangerous, not to the bad guy but the mother and two children behind a the wallboard. Before my backward dept. authorized semi autos ( which to me meant .45 autos...at last, most of us carried .357 which would go through several walls, a couple windows, and a small dog...and still kill Granny.



I experience wasn't in law enforcement or the militry, more like a government contract courier so different set of rules of engagement. A lot of different bullet designs came our way to try out. That was also back in the late 70's early 80's all overseas not in the USA.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2012)

Whilst we're talking about shotguns and home security/safety I'm wondering if there's an available wall mountable shotgun rack that's child proof? I know this might be a stupid question to ask but it's been something that's been on my mind and I haven't been able to find an answer for it.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 22, 2012)

joec said:


> Actually if one stays out of the North East and Pacific West coasts most are really prepared for a Zombie apocalypse. Kentucky by the way is among the better states for gun lovers.



You must not have forgot Maine is a part of the North East.

From a knife maker stand point, reading about guns on a knife forum can be depressing. Do you know how many guns you have to sell to buy a power hammer...milling machine...hydraulic press...kmg... heat treat oven?



I do!:eek2:


Still have enough for the zombies though!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave, I have kids, and guns are a huge concern, especially to my wife. I have a small biometric pistol safe (fingerprint reader), which is quickly opened in my nightstand, which I keep a small .380 in, as well as a box of 00 buck and the key to the breech lock for my Mossberg 500 which I keep inside my closet, above the door on hooks; literally invisible. It's impossible to have a loaded gun for home security and have children...this is the best I could come up with. I also keep a well sharpened machette under the mattress, just in case I have no time to reach for a gun. ( I live within the city of Milwaukee; not always the safest place to raise a family, unfortunately)


----------



## JMJones (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Whilst we're talking about shotguns and home security/safety I'm wondering if there's an available wall mountable shotgun rack that's child proof? I know this might be a stupid question to ask but it's been something that's been on my mind and I haven't been able to find an answer for it.





I saw this this other day and almost bought it. Not exactly what you asked for but may fit the bill. Notice the quick and easy combination lock thing on the top.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Sent...Ntt=gun+safe&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## tkern (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm having Randy make me a few dozen rounds of damascus hollowpoints. 


Now... I just need an actual gun to put them in.


Chris, I too have a machete strapped to my bed.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 22, 2012)

Gotta love the machete; inexpensive and incredibly effective.

My buddy told me not to sharpen them, though. I guess when splitting a zombies head open, a well sharpened machete may get stuck easier....lol


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Whilst we're talking about shotguns and home security/safety I'm wondering if there's an available wall mountable shotgun rack that's child proof? I know this might be a stupid question to ask but it's been something that's been on my mind and I haven't been able to find an answer for it.



A gun rack?

[video=youtube;JGyJOX5wFFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGyJOX5wFFg[/video]

:justkidding:


----------



## tkern (Feb 22, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Gotta love the machete; inexpensive and incredibly effective.
> 
> My buddy told me not to sharpen them, though. I guess when splitting a zombies head open, a well sharpened machete may get stuck easier....lol



Mine is from walmart. They put a microbevel on the microbevel and its duller than one of the butter knifes Karring has been looking at.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 22, 2012)

No kids for me. Glock 19 in the bedside table to my left, and a .40 S&W Sig Sauer P229 in the bedside table to my right.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2012)

I keep a Ruger .357 snub nose with ported barrel, laser sight and hollow points in my room for home defense. No kids to worry about.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmmpphhh! Frickin' Canada and bloody gun legislation! Guns with a trigger lock, in a locked box, in a locked cabinet, in a locked room, in somebody elses house in another town your not allowed to know the name of, just incase you have a bipolar disorder and you brain chemistry is off a wee bit, and you may or may not have had a dream where you thought you were allowed to defend yourself from the pretty pink bunnies running amuck in your back yard wielding kiritsuki tipped debas! I know... there are no kiritsuki tipped debas...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2012)

It seems like having a firearm for home defense and then having it locked up with the ammo in another room locked up just doesn't make sense to me but then again having a loaded accessible firearm in the house with kids isn't so smart either. With all the gun slinging folks in this country I'd have thought that there'd be a ton of solutions to this problem but it doesn't appear so. The biometric safe is pretty close to a good enough solution though.

Also a bat, cleaver, lamb splitter, 40 chef's knives, a tomahawk, and some hammers will work pretty well in a pinch too. I actually think a hammer is probably the best tool for close quarters bedroom combat there is just because you can't be called out for planning to injure your home invader with a simple hammer that everyone has laying around.


----------



## joec (Feb 23, 2012)

Well my 45 sits by me on my night stand and Dawn's by her on hers. Both loaded and ready to go. No kids in this house any more except for day time visits at which time the guns are on our person.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2012)

joec said:


> Well my 45 sits by me on my night stand and Dawn's by her on hers. Both loaded and ready to go. No kids in this house any more except for day time visits at which time the guns are on our person.




If you and Dawn ever get into a fight it'll be like the OK Coral other there.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 23, 2012)

Also a bat, cleaver, lamb splitter, 40 chef's knives, a tomahawk, and some hammers will work pretty well in a pinch too. I actually think a hammer is probably the best tool for close quarters bedroom combat there is just because you can't be called out for planning to injure your home invader with a simple hammer that everyone has laying around. [/QUOTE]
i like mine


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 23, 2012)

i loves guns, but the two times i've had them pulled on me (i live in a university town that is half gentrified, half ghetto) i dared them to shoot me and then i kept walking. i'm still whole.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 23, 2012)

Siamese cat named Dusty aka The ConeyZac Killer. Adopted three special needs kids, I keep my KNIVES locked up. Have three Basset Hounds, but not counting on them! CZK on the other hand.... ask the 50+ rabbits he has given me!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## barramonday (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I seem to have ignited oldmate's thread .

I made my first post in thought of sympathy for the OP , I could not imagine living in a place were you really need a weapon like this for your regular survival!

There are many parts of the world were this is a reality!!

I'm thankful for my life here in Yorkeys.

Rowan...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2012)

barramonday said:


> Well I seem to have ignited oldmate's thread .
> 
> I made my first post in thought of sympathy for the OP , I could not imagine living in a place were you really need a weapon like this for your regular survival!
> 
> ...



Rowan,

I was born in Texas and raised around guns my entire life by my gun-toting redneck dad, I'm 100% comfortable around them and support the lawful right to possess them. That said, most of us don't need guns for our regular survival, but it's very nice security to have, just in case. Obviously, this doesn't apply to everyone, as some people have mentioned living in some sketchy neighborhoods, but most people really don't have a "need" for them. 

I just don't want you to get the impression that it's a warzone here. There are lots of bad areas out here, but there are also lots of safe areas. Most people will never need to pull out or use their firearm in a self defense situation, but if that situation ever arises it's very reassuring to know that I know what to do and that I'm properly prepared.


----------



## Michael Rader (Feb 23, 2012)

Back when Randy Johnson was pitching well for the Mariners he was interviewed on some show and the topic of guns came up for some reason - I don't remember. Anyway, he said something to the effect of, I don't really care about guns... I keep a bucket of old baseballs next to my bed. 

ha ha. Love that.

-M


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 23, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hmmmpphhh! Frickin' Canada and bloody gun legislation! Guns with a trigger lock, in a locked box, in a locked cabinet, in a locked room, in somebody elses house in another town your not allowed to know the name of, just incase you have a bipolar disorder and you brain chemistry is off a wee bit, and you may or may not have had a dream where you thought you were allowed to defend yourself from the pretty pink bunnies running amuck in your back yard wielding kiritsuki tipped debas! I know... there are no kiritsuki tipped debas...



Well, Pierre...the police will protect you if you need'em. Remember...when seconds count...a cop is only minutes away.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 23, 2012)

Speaking of home defence, I got my home broken into one time while I was still in it. Crazy, 2 guys battered down the front door and me and one of my friends were in my room watching TV, we basically leaned against the door while they tried to break it with hammers. The Police came after about 10 mins. The intruders broke every downstairs window and stole my computer sadly


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 23, 2012)

One is currently not in my possession.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 23, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Speaking of home defence, I got my home broken into one time while I was still in it. Crazy, 2 guys battered down the front door and me and one of my friends were in my room watching TV, we basically leaned against the door while they tried to break it with hammers. The Police came after about 10 mins. The intruders broke every downstairs window and stole my computer sadly



Well, see? Just like I said, the cops will be there when needed. <g> All things considered, it sounds like you got off lucky.


----------



## evanjohnson (Feb 23, 2012)

Kyle said:


> I keep a Ruger .357 snub nose with ported barrel, laser sight and hollow points in my room for home defense. No kids to worry about.



Not a fan of a ported barrel for home defense- the muzzle flash can temporarily blind you in a low light situation.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, great point that I never considered. My dad bought it for my mom so that she'd have a nice, compact and powerful handgun that she would be able to shoot, but he ended up buying her something else later on. It was just sitting there unused and he gave me a great deal on it. I acquired it more out of convenience than anything else, it wouldn't have been my first choice had I been in a local shop and planning to buy new.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 23, 2012)

What did he end up buying her instead? Snub nosed revolvers in large calibers are not easy to handle for most people. Full sized guns are less punishing and far easier to shoot accurately.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 23, 2012)

I like a S&W 342PD scandium .38 CCW, .38 shells mixed with glasers. I will leave the mercury thing alone for this thread. Biosafe is a good way to store for me spring loaded doors to thumb print. Really like my dog he always watches my house and great for the kids.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 23, 2012)

Cor bon Powerballs +P

Glazers in the bed gun.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 23, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Cor bon Powerballs +P
> 
> Glazers in the bed gun.



This thread is starting to sound like some of the card games I used to have with friends in studio city. Only thing missing is the Cuban cigars.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 23, 2012)

I may or may not have a few of those too....


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 23, 2012)

Had a friend give me a cane with a brass orb on top and heavy metal bars inside. Looks like any other cane and well balanced. Good friend.


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Had a friend give me a cane with a brass orb on top and heavy metal bars inside. Looks like any other cane and well balanced. Good friend.



I had one of these for years until I walked off and left it in Mexico. Now I just have a standard cane , with a large crook, made from seasoned Oak. Formidable protection if you know what you're doing. And no one can tell you that you can't bring it on the plane.....YET. ;-)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

I hate you guys for getting me looking at shotguns again. I've fallen in lust for the Mossberg 590 A1 :drool:


----------



## tkern (Mar 2, 2012)

I've started looking into the gun laws in DC and asking around. Its only a matter of time.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 2, 2012)

As I said before, I really can't practically use any guns for a tactical weapon due to us being foster parents and the storage requirements (i.e. locked safe with bullets locked up in separate location). My current favorite for all around hunting is my Benelli Super Black Eagle II or the M2 both 12 guages with synthetic stocks, but for upland bird hunting (pheasant, grouse, chukars, quail) I absolutely love my Beretta Silver Pigeon II 20 guage.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 2, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> As I said before, I really can't practically use any guns for a tactical weapon due to us being foster parents and the storage requirements (i.e. locked safe with bullets locked up in separate location). My current favorite for all around hunting is my Benelli Super Black Eagle II or the M2 both 12 guages with synthetic stocks, but for upland bird hunting (pheasant, grouse, chukars, quail) I absolutely love my Beretta Silver Pigeon II 20 guage.



great ringtail pheasant here in el centro, Ive got an old 1187 premier that I picked up used/abused. I love using that thing in the brush.

Pesky


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 2, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> great ringtail pheasant here in el centro, Ive got an old 1187 premier that I picked up used/abused. I love using that thing in the brush.
> 
> Pesky


you living in Elcentro , ca.
first time I got shot was in El centro.


----------



## joec (Mar 2, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> One is currently not in my possession.



That is some storage Salty, kind of unique.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 2, 2012)

No more shotguns, but this one stays by the bedside in a GunVault. (Without the ivory grips...they're for when I'm role playing as George S. Patton.) :gunner:


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a 870 Wingmaster 12ga that is pretty sweet and 3 barrels for it, all fixed choke. 20" Rifle Sights, 28" vent rib modified and 30" full choke, bead sight. Got the whole thing for like $375, $300 for the shotgun with 20" and got the other 2 barrels for a whopping $75 each  I use it for bird hunting with the Modified, turkey shoots with the full, and 20" rifle sights is my HD version. TAP 12ga buckshot punches 1 fist size hole in the target at 7yds 

I've shot the Mossbergs (590 A1 heavy beefy one with the thick barrel and mag tube) and Remington 870's and I liked the Remingtons better. I like the normal rifle stock over the pistol gripped stocks, but that's also what I am more used to as well. Remmy or Mossberg, hard to go wrong with either!


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 2, 2012)

Did someone say Home Defense?? No flash with this except for the light!

Sometimes I wish I didn't sell this one. It is a Pistol, so I could legally CCW it if I felt like it. And yes, I could pull it off with a jacket; I tried it once :wink:


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh yeah? Well you guys would have to get close enough! :razz:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 2, 2012)

Waiting on a proper scope.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 2, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Waiting on a proper scope.



What are you going to put on it?


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

One day I will get a Barrett...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 2, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> One day I will get a Barrett...



Is that what this is? I'm not so sure...

Salty?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2012)

Whenever I move to Texas my first purchase will be a shotgun, either a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870. Just something basic for home defense.

My next purchase will be a Sig .40.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 2, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> One day I will get a Barrett...



not in cali if people get their way


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Is that what this is? I'm not so sure...
> 
> Salty?



Looks smaller. Just saying that is on my short list... Can't buy all the toys at once unfortunately.
Always wanted a Barrett and a Carlos Hathcock Springfield m25


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 2, 2012)

Kyle said:


> My next purchase will be a Sig .40.



I picked one of these (P229) a few years ago. It's a nice gun. That said, one can have _anything_ in Texas, so...tough decision. I might have picked up a H&K P30L instead if it were available in California.



sachem allison said:


> not in cali if people get their way



My father (also from the Bay Area) sold his .50 BMG once the ban went into place instead of registering it. I'm pretty sure one has never been used in the commission of a crime, and yet they pose a threat to the "health, safety, and security of all residents" of California in the eyes of our lawmakers. Gun laws in California are a joke.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> not in cali if people get their way


Currently Arizona is friendlier. California is well... You know from your comment. CCW permits same way too.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I picked one of these (P229) a few years ago. It's a nice gun. That said, one can have _anything_ in Texas, so...tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> My father (also from the Bay Area) sold his .50 BMG once the ban went into place instead of registering it. I'm pretty sure one has never been used in the commission of a crime, and yet they pose a threat to the "health, safety, and security of all residents" of California in the eyes of our lawmakers. Gun laws in California are a joke.



Agree. And registration irritates me on principle. Hey here is where to get them. That doesn't feel like freedom.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 2, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> not in cali if people get their way



too late, can't buy a Barrett here in California.


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 2, 2012)

You know, guys, I'm really starting to like KKF a bit more again. This thread warms my heart almost as much as my Kimber .45. 

-M


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll see your Kimber and raise you a Caspian 






And a CBOB and VBOB





And a Les Baer:





Scariest thing, the CBOB and Les Baer are my Mom's! Caspian and VBOB are mine


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 2, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> too late, can't buy a Barrett here in California.



I remember when they tried to ban my winchester lever action, because it had too large of a magazine capacity. Thank god that didn't happen. I might have to "lose" the Maudi 50


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread is awesome!!!! My collection has dwindled...New kids meant i had to sacrifice "some" toys. I will miss my other AR. Les Baer is sick!!! Got to play with a Les Baer 45/AR combo...nicest 2 firearms i have played with. Next up for me is a Barret .338 lapua...


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 2, 2012)

If you boys promise to be good, I'll take some shots of my Nighthawk/Vickers Tactical .45 tomorrow. 

The 1911 I posted previously is a Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special with the lower end completely reworked and hard chromed by Dane Burns. It was my everyday carry gun for years.

The rifle is a Chandler (AKA Iron Brigade Armory) sniper rifle. Built on a Remington 700 action which was squared, trued, had the bolt lapped in and faced off and then barreled and chambered in .308 Winchester by Hart. I was in the custom rifle and best gun industry for years and this was the most accurate rifle I've ever fired. Consistently shot less than a half minute of angle, usually around a quarter minute, and once produced a group measuring .113" center to center. It would take down a bowling pin at 800 yards if I was having a good day. 

The most amazing thing was that the impact of the cold clean bore shot was no different than the succeeding rounds. I've never seen a rifle before or since that would do this.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 3, 2012)

Salty, I'm guessing a .308, maybe Savage Arms? I have an old Citme.... pretty powerful.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 3, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Salty, I'm guessing a .308, maybe Savage Arms? I have an old Citme.... pretty powerful.



Looks like a good call.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/OnDemand/SavageArms/18901.htm


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh Man... we got us a regular KKF mil-it-ia going on here. So, getting back to shotguns:

Who makes the best semi-auto? I'm thinking of a) reliability/feeding b) ergonomics/controls c) at best cost.

-M


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> What are you going to put on it?



Nikon Monarch 5-20 x 44sf


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 3, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> It seems like having a firearm for home defense and then having it locked up with the ammo in another room locked up just doesn't make sense to me but then again having a loaded accessible firearm in the house with kids isn't so smart either. With all the gun slinging folks in this country I'd have thought that there'd be a ton of solutions to this problem but it doesn't appear so. The biometric safe is pretty close to a good enough solution though.
> 
> Also a bat, cleaver, lamb splitter, 40 chef's knives, a tomahawk, and some hammers will work pretty well in a pinch too. I actually think a hammer is probably the best tool for close quarters bedroom combat there is just because you can't be called out for planning to injure your home invader with a simple hammer that everyone has laying around.



Dave, I have been reading this thread and musing silently. 

And while I was doing that, you gathered my thoughts and put them in writing for me. I agree with you 100%. Never owned a gun and don't see a need for one for defense. If I ever do own one, it would be for range shooting (sport). 

M


----------



## joec (Mar 3, 2012)

Not all of us have children at home any more so no need to lock up the guns. Also in some case such as mine I deal with the general public all day long and one never knows who walks through the office door. Besides one doesn't want to show up to a gun fight with a club or knife, the results won't be pleasant to say the least. :2cents:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2012)

@ Marko; That is the conventional wisdom that I agree with.

For me:

I live above the business. (More of a target)
I do find myself in un-savory parts of town on occasion.
I lived in an un-savory part of town for ten years.
I have made a few people unhappy over the years. (Restaurant people tend to be "fringy")
I've been shot at on more than one occasion. It's a very uncomfortable feeling. Especially when un-armed.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 3, 2012)

No attempt to preach or proselytize, just a few of my thoughts on self protection and firearms:

I believe that I am responsible for my own safety and that of my family and loved ones. Despite many people's belief to the contrary, the police have NO duty to protect you. They are charged with the apprehension of the person or persons who murdered, raped, robbed, maimed or committed other various crimes against you, but they have no legal responsibility to prevent these bad things from happening. This is not my opinion; it is the ruling of the United States Supreme Court. From The New York Times: "WASHINGTON, June 27 [2005] - The Supreme Court ruled on Monday that the police did not have a constitutional duty to protect a person from harm..."

There are bad people out there. Pick up any newspaper or tune in to the evening news and you'll find plenty of evidence that they exist. What are the odds that you or I will be confronted by a raving sociopath bent on doing us ill? Pretty damn small, but not zero. I don't believe that my recognizing the possibility, no matter how remote, that I may have to protect myself by the exercise of deadly force makes me a paranoid with a persecution complex. To paraphrase Ken Hackathorn, I don't expect my house to burn down, but I have a fire insurance policy. I don't really think I'm going to be involved in an automobile accident when I pull out of my driveway, but I invariably buckle my seat belt.

With these things in mind, I keep a loaded pistol in my home. It's in a GunVault, a safe that makes it immediately available to me but keeps it from those not familiar with it's safe and proper use. I have a concealed weapons permit and exercise my right to carry pretty much every time I leave the house. Do I expect to have to use it? Hell no! If I thought I was going some place I might have to shoot my way out of, I wouldn't go!!

I strongly believe that carrying a deadly weapon gives me a moral and ethical responsibility to be proficient in it's use. To that end, I have spent both time and money training with some of the best instructors in the country in the defensive use of the handgun. I go to my local gun club regularly and work on my marksmanship skills. If that day ever comes when I must protect myself or those around me, I must be capable, otherwise I am more of a liability than an asset. 

I'm not trying convert anyone here. If you're not comfortable around firearms or just plain don't like them then you shouldn't own one. Even if you hate them, that's okay too. I might not agree with you and I might not understand your attitude, but that doesn't mean we can't still be friends.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, the only people you have to worry about having firearms are criminals. They might not have a Kimber, but they will always have something just as lethal. No one ever got robbed by a knife or bat and said, "man, I am glad I didn't have a gun". 

" We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm. "


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Dave, I have been reading this thread and musing silently.
> Never owned a gun and don't see a need for one for defense. If I ever do own one, it would be for range shooting (sport).
> 
> M



Nope. Ya' never need one... 'til ya' need one. Remember, when seconds count, a policeman is only minutes away.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 3, 2012)

Ha, minutes? In Milwaukee you've got a 50/50 shot that cops will even show up, no matter what the crime.... and let's not start on the county Sheriff's; they claimed to not have enough manpower when President Obama visited; obviously they'd be to busy for lowly little me.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 3, 2012)

I must have been lucky then. 

I lived in several countries, two continents, cities mostly, some in not very nice neighborhoods. Traveled a lot, some countries where you have to be vigilant. Can't say I don't keep my eyes open when I am in some areas, but honestly, never felt I had a need for a gun and don't think having one would have made me feel any safer. Besides, in NYC you are standing a good chance to be shot by cops.

I guess if I lived on a farm, far away from everything, then maybe I would consider getting one.

Anyway, I don't begrudge anybody owning guns. It's just not my thing, same as I care less for tactical or hunting gear. All I care is kitchen knives, good food, good movies, good books, etc. 

M


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I must have been lucky then.
> 
> I lived in several countries, two continents, cities mostly, some in not very nice neighborhoods. Traveled a lot, some countries where you have to be vigilant. Can't say I don't keep my eyes open when I am in some areas, but honestly, never felt I had a need for a gun and don't think having one would have made me feel any safer. Besides, in NYC you are standing a good chance to be shot by cops.
> 
> ...



_I lived in several countries, two continents, cities mostly, some in not very nice neighborhoods. Traveled a lot, some countries where you have to be vigilant._

As I have, Marko. Just because you've been lucky doesn't mean it can't happen. As an ex cop, I have seen some pretty bizarre circumstances, in the very "nicest" neighborhoods. Cause.....ya' never know. 

_Anyway, I don't begrudge anybody owning guns. It's just not my thing, same as I care less for tactical or hunting gear. All I care is kitchen knives, good food, good movies, good books, etc. 
_

Nor do I begrudge anybody for choosing not to own a gun. I care about good knives and food and movies and books, as well. Just remember...ya' never know. <g>


----------



## Phip (Mar 3, 2012)

Wish I could remember my factoids better. If I recall correctly, for most of us (maybe Salty excluded), the likelihood of having to defend ourselves or home against violent intrusion is miniscule, and I think we're more likely to be hurt by our own gun in the home than we are from stranger danger. For me, home safety is all about not having a swimming pool! There's a kid dying in one of every 11,000 swimming pools each year, but fewer than one kid for every million guns--got that from _Freconomics._ Also, I'll cook or sharpen a knife while drinking, but I never touch a gun after any booze. After all, I think most firearm injuries are self inflicted.


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 3, 2012)

There are always going to be stupid/careless people who hurt themselves or others. When you read the anti gun crowd talk, about all the people murdered with guns, they never give you statistics on swimming pool deaths. And, unfortunately, there are no statistics on thousands of people who never fired their gun, but scared away dangerous criminals with a simple threat.


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 3, 2012)

Forgot where I heard this but: "It's better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it." 

I carry a spare tire and jack in my car. 
I don't ever think I'll need it. 
I don't think about it.
I don't drive over nails or broken glass.
I'm glad I have it.

-M


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 3, 2012)

It would be interesting to see statistics comparing accidental injuries/deaths involving firearms to injuries/deaths caused by vehicular accidents where cell phone usage has been a contributing factor.

Just sayin':scratchhead:


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 3, 2012)

It's already been shown that driving while talking on a cell phone, impairs the driver more than driving legally intoxicated. Interesting also to note, if I recall correctly, that more than half of the people killed in this country with firearms...are suicides. Shrug


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 3, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> It's already been shown that driving while talking on a cell phone, impairs the driver more than driving legally intoxicated.



So, do you suppose the people calling for a ban on the private ownership of firearms would be willing to give up talking on their cell phones while driving?

:noway:


I didn't think so.


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Heh, the good thing is, considering the many jurisdictions which have already banned cell phones while driving.....they're shortly not going to have a choice. ;-) I'm usually more of a libertarian, anti government, anti authority....but as a cyclist (haven't driven anything with an engine in 10 years) and having been nearly run over by inattentive people on cell phones, at least a dozen times....I think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 3, 2012)

Owning a gun is all about making a choice, just like anything in life. I'm trained on how to use it, which everyone should be. If you choose to not own a gun, more power to you, but be prepared for the possible consequences if that time comes. Ive lived in Europe, Asia, and the Middle East and can say that i've been in safe and seedy areas in all places. Wish I had a gun in quite a few European countries (the only time i've ever been jumped was in Holland, a so called easy going country). And i'm from Philly, one of the highest murder rates per capita in the world but have never been threatened. I personally think the suicide argument for not having guns are stupid, because if someone wants to kill themself they will find a way regardless of the method. Accidental deaths...some people like to skydive and mountain climb, i'm sure there are some deaths involved. Only one guarantee in life, you are going to die. I think guns present no more of a threat than walking your dog or driving to work in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 4, 2012)

Still waiting for the scope but I had this one laying around.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 4, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> I was in the custom rifle and best gun industry for years and this was the most accurate rifle I've ever fired. Consistently shot less than a half minute of angle, usually around a quarter minute, and once produced a group measuring .113" center to center. It would take down a bowling pin at 800 yards if I was having a good day.
> 
> The most amazing thing was that the impact of the cold clean bore shot was no different than the succeeding rounds. I've never seen a rifle before or since that would do this.



Damn. That's some serious shooting. Congrats on that.
Thunder Ranch is a fun place. My wife and I both enjoyed our time there. 
Clint is a pretty impressive guy. "I'd use my handgun to fight my way to my rifle."
You gotta love that.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 5, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> Damn. That's some serious shooting. Congrats on that.
> Thunder Ranch is a fun place. My wife and I both enjoyed our time there.
> Clint is a pretty impressive guy. "I'd use my handgun to fight my way to my rifle."
> You gotta love that.



Thanks for the kind words.

Thunder Ranch was always on my short list of places to train but for some reason it never happened. I really envy you your time with Clint Smith...he certainly has a way with words. Not to mention a reputation as one of the finest firearms instructors in the country, of course. :notworthy:

I picked up a few quips from Larry Vickers in one of his pistol classes, but they're not really suitable for posting in a family oriented forum! :lol2:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 5, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Oh Man... we got us a regular KKF mil-it-ia going on here. So, getting back to shotguns:
> 
> Who makes the best semi-auto? I'm thinking of a) reliability/feeding b) ergonomics/controls c) at best cost.
> 
> -M



Michael,

My personal favorite semi auto is the Benelli (SBEII (3 1/2") or M2(3")). While not cheap, the inertia tech recoil suppression along with a great rubber butt plate really does keep ones shoulder intact after a day of shooting. I have done a couple of rounds of 5 stand and sporting clays and not had any issues. It has good balance, light enough to carry comfortably in the field. Very easy to use the action and the action is reliable. A semi-auto action does need more cleaning than an over/under or a pump action to keep it in good shape. 

I've used a buddy of mine's Winchester Super X3 and hunted with him a lot and that is pretty decent one also. His action sticks a little bit occasionally, but it shoots well, it decently balanced and the price point is a little below Benelli's. Certain shells haven't been working well with this gun lately though.

Can't really speak on any others though, most of my upland associates use over / unders and occasionally a pump action.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 7, 2012)

BTW, I looked up Barrett's and drooled all over my keyboard. When I saw the prices, my mouth dried up.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 8, 2012)

Home Defense; Remington 870

Clays/Skeet; Beretta 687 Silver Pigeon

Grouse; Browning 20 Ga Ultralight

Pheasant; Any vintage SxS preferably with Damscus barrels and exposed hammers.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 8, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Home Defense; Remington 870
> 
> Clays/Skeet; Beretta 687 Silver Pigeon
> 
> ...



Anyone who hunts ruffed grouse with a 20ga. is bragging! :biggrin:


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, DeepCSweede. Yup, that Benelli M2 is on my short list for a home-defender. (I don't even want them to hear the "chook"-"chook") 

-M


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 8, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Anyone who hunts ruffed grouse with a 20ga. is bragging! :biggrin:



Growing up my dad and grandpa would only hunt them with a .410 and always come home with birds - now that is bragging. :surrendar:

I actually prefer my Silver Pigeon II 20 guage for ruffed grouse, its lighter, better balanced and can swing on the bird faster. Needless to say it is easy to miss them with any size gun though, ruffed grouse are definitely one of the most challenging birds to hunt.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 8, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Growing up my dad and grandpa would only hunt them with a .410 and always come home with birds - now that is bragging. :surrendar:
> 
> I actually prefer my Silver Pigeon II 20 guage for ruffed grouse, its lighter, better balanced and can swing on the bird faster. Needless to say it is easy to miss them with any size gun though, ruffed grouse are definitely one of the most challenging birds to hunt.



Oh and may I add that I would eat fried ruffed grouse with grouse gravy over just about anything on earth. :hungry:


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 8, 2012)

Hat tip to any one hunting Grouse with a .410. Now that's the epitome of sportsmanship. When I was a kid I had a friend that had a .410 SxS with exposed hammers and a CC receiver. What a beauty that was. We had the opportunity to fish the Gaspe in Quebec for Salmon several years back and the guides there would talk about canning grouse with venison to make a sort of regional pot pie. Never had it but it sounded great. Not sure if they are still up but there is a sporting Goods store that I did several recipes for in the past and they had a recipe page on their site. (Jays sporting Goods).
One recipe I did was for honey BBQ Grouse. 

Dave


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 8, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Growing up my dad and grandpa would only hunt them with a .410 and always come home with birds - now that is bragging. :surrendar:
> 
> I actually prefer my Silver Pigeon II 20 guage for ruffed grouse, its lighter, better balanced and can swing on the bird faster. Needless to say it is easy to miss them with any size gun though, ruffed grouse are definitely one of the most challenging birds to hunt.



I might just as well have a slingshot as a .410 for ruffs. Some people just have a gift though...:notworthy: I had a client who hunted mallards with a 28ga. (this was before steel shot). He said it was simple really...just shoot 'em in the head.:wow:

And I agree with you about grouse being fine eating. If there's a better game bird for the table, I've never tasted it. :hungry3:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm speechless....

[video=youtube;n5HxwGnZryw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5HxwGnZryw[/video]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the terrorist getting blown up.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Latest plinker until I get my Kimber:





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2012)

nice


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a fine looking Sig Jason. The last 1911 clone I had was a Kimber Ultra Carry II out of the custom shop in .45 I still have a USFA SAA in .38 Case colored by Doug Turnbull.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 24, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Michael,
> 
> My personal favorite semi auto is the Benelli (SBEII (3 1/2") or M2(3")). While not cheap, the inertia tech recoil suppression along with a great rubber butt plate really does keep ones shoulder intact after a day of shooting. I have done a couple of rounds of 5 stand and sporting clays and not had any issues. It has good balance, light enough to carry comfortably in the field. Very easy to use the action and the action is reliable. A semi-auto action does need more cleaning than an over/under or a pump action to keep it in good shape.
> 
> ...



I really enjoy my Mossberg 930 tac. Smooth action, low recoil, cycles a variety of shell sizes without too much coughing. 18 inch barrel. Nice fiber optics. Choate makes a custom pistol grip, and there's a variety of picatinny fore-rails available. Easy to break down... Pretty competitively priced for what you get. Easy to sub out a hunting length barrel too...


----------

